# Need best non-RX Dog Food for itchy skin...



## leooshkosh

Dog had constant itchies and skin infections due to allergies. now he gets oatmeal shampoo baths and conditioner....but Vet also put my GSD on RX Royal Canin Rabbit and Potato - that is just too expensive

I switched to Royal Canin Maxi GSD 24 - It's working good, as it has the omega stuff in it for the skin....but that stuff is $56 a bag at Petsmart.

Anyone have a more cost effective alternative to try?

Thank you.


----------



## DSudd

I have the same problem with Rocky and have tried other food that could ave a little money but I have noticed a difference with his itching level. The less expensive the food also, the higher itch factor from the additives and grains.

Not sure how old your pup is but Rocky is 4. A bag of RC will last him about 6 weeks. He eats two cups in the morning and two cups at night.

Some people have had great results with Natural Balance, they are limited ingredient foods but the price is about the same as Royal Canine.

Also bathing your dog too often can be part of the problem. GSD have very sensitive skin (which I am sure you know) and bathing them can cause them to itch more. Rocky normally gets a bath two to three times a year. If we take him to the lake, he will get an extra bath before he comes home.

Also not sure if homecooking or raw would be an option for you.


----------



## Melgrj7

You can look at other brands that will have limited ingredients with novel protein sources, but most of them will be a bit pricey. Wellness I think has one, Taste of The Wild, California Naturals, Nature's Variety and there are more I'm sure.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Do you know what he is allergic to? That would help...


----------



## AnnaRiley

I feed gsd maxi 24 and am having good results for my Riley after switching to this food because of a skin flare up. Have an allergy dog (that may well have gsd and restriever) with skin issues and he is on RC Sensitive Skin 22 - you have to give atleast one bag before seeing inprovement. This is working for me at this time. My dogs have airborne allergies - not food. But watch brewers yeast - it can be a problem for some dogs too.


----------



## kshort

We switched to Natural Balance Potato & Duck initially and now Sammy is eating NB Chicken & Sweet Potato. I actually noticed a difference within about a week, but within a few months, his itchies went completely away. He also gets the NB biscuits.


----------



## Ucdcrush

My dog Tuki seems "itchier" with chicken formulas, but has done well on California Natural lamb and rice. Cal natural is specifically made for allergy prone dogs and has limited ingredients. It is affordable. In Sacramento, a 30lb bag of chicken and rice is about 33 and lamb and rice is about 36. They both have a high calorie/kg content too.

http://www.californianaturalpet.com/products/default.asp?id=3


----------



## leooshkosh

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineDo you know what he is allergic to? That would help...


not sure....never went that far with the testing as he is under control with oatmeal shampoo, conditioner and Royal Canin. I think he just has sensitive skin....cheap dog food makes him break out.


----------



## IloveGSDs

Cody is currently on NB Potato & Duck. I am not completely happy with the results but he is definitely better than before. He also gets salmon oil & vitamin E every day. He has been on this diet for about 2 months now but still has dry skin with flaking at times. I have been using shampoo with neem oil and that helps for a few days. I have been thinking about changing to NB venison and potato to see if that helps. I wanted to give the other food a chance. He also only gets NB potato & duck treats, canned food and the NB rolls. 

The cold weather with the furnace running is not helping.


----------



## balakai

NB is pretty low in fat--how much salmon oil/vit E do you give daily?

~Kristin


----------



## IloveGSDs

I give 4 pumps per day and 400 IU of vitamin E. I am planning on changing to the salmon oil in capsules to make it easier.


----------



## balakai

Carole, how much is each pump? They vary--my sardine oil, one pump is 1/2 tsp. and the bottle says to give 1 tsp. per 20 pounds of body weight. He may need more than you're giving.

Also, many people recommend a humidifier for the house. It's on my shopping list, and I'll benefit from it too--my skin has been very dry lately so I can imagine that it would affect the dogs in the same way.

~Kristin


----------



## GSDSunshine

I'm surprised no one has offered up the elimination diet. Or is he only itching due to environmental factors and not diet?


----------



## GSDElsa

Well...as an FYI...while Royal Canin is by no means the best food out there (and isn't "cheap" in cost") it is "cheap" in ingredients. It still doesn't have the best protein (consider "chicken flavor" is up there on the list of ingredients?!) and has a lot of fillers (corn). 

Without KNOWING what his allergies in food could be from--it could be as simple as the chicken--I would start with a GRAIN FREE food. Or one that has only HIGH QUALITY grains, such as oats. That is probably one of the most common allergies you'll find in dogs. Chicken is probably after that! If you want to go single source protein, I'd look for stuff like Natural Balance. Or you could just go with a "group" of proteins such as generic "fish" (with several fish types) or "red meat" (like EVO red). Our girl doesn't do well with BIRDS (chicken, turkey) and ANY fish. She does great with a combo of Natural Balance Venison & SP and EVO Red.

Then go from there. I'd also second the humidifier. It helps. 

With out doing specific allergy tests, you might have to play around a little bit.


----------



## LisaT

Optimally, you want a single protein (not chicken or turkey at this point, try something never fed before), and a single carb (no corn, wheat, sorghum, preferably no barley, and some dogs don't do rice well).


----------



## JKlatsky

I've been very happy with Natural Balance. We've fed the Fish and Sweet potato and the Venison and Sweet potato. I wish it had more protein, so I will often add in a can of sardines or the 100% meat from Evangers.


----------



## riorider

I went through the whole allergy testing thing. Turns out my dog is the most allergic to BARLEY which is in all the premium foods I had tried (was equating cost with what should work). She is now on Natural Balance Duck and Potato and does fine, has also been on NB Fish and Sweet potato. I'm staying away from all grains for now, maybe at some point I will try treats with some grain as she really didn't show a reaction to anything but barley, and my other dogs get treats that she really wants. Right now her only treats are duck jerky and rabbit jerky.


----------



## smyke

> Originally Posted By: leooshkoshbut that stuff is $56 a bag at Petsmart.
> 
> Anyone have a more cost effective alternative to try?


I know my breeder sells it for $40 a bag so try finding a local distributor like that and hopefully save money.


----------



## SusiQ

You might want to try Instinct Rabbit or Evangers Pheasant. Sometimes the "gamier" meats are better for allergies.


----------



## marksteven

Also a Fan of Natural Balance food. Not only has it worked wonders for my EPI dog, but i initially had to clean gunk out of his ears frequently and now thats a thing of the past


----------



## Toffifay

Addiction makes one called Viva La Venison, catchy name! It is mostly venison meal and potato. It is grain free and has very good reviews!


----------

